# Igel



## Anja W. (16. Okt. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

sagt mal, laufen bei Euch noch Igel rum?
Die beiden Dicken und 3 Kleinere sind hier seit einer Woche verschwunden. Dass sie schon im Winterschlaf glaube ich nicht. Letztes Jahr waren 2 davon noch Ende November unterwegs und wir haben nachts im Moment 11 - 13 °C!

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Turbochris (16. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Anja,
Igel können mit ca. 500g besser 600g in den Winterschlaf gehen. Wichtig für den tiefen, energiesparenden Winterschlaf sind aber kalte Temperaturen. Die hast Du jetzt noch nicht! Wenn der Igel zu warm überwintert, verhungert er quasi im Schlaf.
Dieses Jahr laufen bei uns noch einige kleine, mutterlose rum. 
Bisher habe ich 4 von den ganz kleinen zwischen 80 und 100g bekommen. Die werden versorgt und groß gezogen und bei Erreichen des Zielgewichtes zwangsweise in den Winterschlaf geschickt...
Bei Fragen zu Igeln findest Du Infos bei Pro Igel.

Hier die 4 kleinen in Parkposition während des Saubermachens...

  

Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass dies die Ausnahme war, da wir auch schon mit über 30 kleinen Igeln in den Winter gegangen sind...

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Anja W. (17. Okt. 2019)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Hallo Anja,
> Igel können mit ca. 500g besser 600g in den Winterschlaf gehen. Wichtig für den tiefen, energiesparenden Winterschlaf sind aber kalte Temperaturen. Die hast Du jetzt noch nicht! Wenn der Igel zu warm überwintert, verhungert er quasi im Schlaf.



Hallo Christian,
das ist mir alles bekannt. Deswegen bin ich ja so alarmiert und mache mir Gedanken, wo die hin sind!
Ich hatte auch schon so manchen Herbst eine kleine Igelstation. Auf 30 habe ich es allerdings noch nicht gebracht, da würden dann doch die Platzprobleme anfangen. Die 3 Kleineren sind wahrscheinlich die, für die ich letzten Herbst immer auf die dunkle Terrasse gehuscht bin, um sie nochmal zu wiegen. Sie hatten dann alle ordentliche 650 bis 700 g als es kalt wurde. Sonst hätte ich sie auch reingenommen.
Dieses Jahr habe ich hier überhaupt keine Miniigel gesehen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass das Grün um unsere Terrasse nur ca. 25 m³ sind. Dann kommt eine hohe Hecke. Wer dahinter rumläuft, weiß ich natürlich nicht.
Ich stelle nächste Nacht mal wieder die Kamera raus...

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Okt. 2019)

... hier tummeln sie sich auch noch putzmunter. Laub wird zu einem schön großen Haufen zusammengeharkt und gut eingebettet zwischen die Rhodis verfrachtet. Die 'Schlafstation' ist also schon hergerichtet und sie können einziehen, wann immer sie wollen. Für die restliche Woche sind allerdings um die 15°C und Sonnenschein angesagt, da sind sie noch gut weg von Winterschlaf!


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (23. Okt. 2019)

Ohjee...

...wir sind seit knapp 2 Jahren dabei, unseren Garten zuminest einigermaßen Insekten- und tierfreundliche umzugestalten.
Größte Baustellen bisher ein (ebenfalls einigermaßen) naturnaher Teich und eine Wildblumenwiese.

Bei unserer ersten großen Laubsammelaktion in diesem Jahr haben wir einen Igel gefunden, der es sich unter der Bio-Mülltonne wohnlich eingerichtet hat  und dazu massenhaft Laub aus dem Umkreis unter die Tonne geschoben hat

Dort kann er ja nun leider nicht bleiben zumal er dort wohl  ´eh nicht ungestört überwintern kann.
Wir haben nun die Holzkiste des alten Teichfilters an einem Ende auf zwei Steine gestellt, dort einen Eingang "gebaut" und dahinter ein Labyrinth für bzw. gegen unsere Hauskatze gebaut und den Igel (ich schätze ihn auf 300-500g) hineingesetzt und mit ordentlich Laub "zugedeckt". Mit Stand gestern hat er sich scheinbar trotz der Temperaturen nicht gerührt.

Hoffentlich funktioniert der Umzug für ihn.
Passenderweise haben wir am Sonntag ein Buch über tierfreundliche Gärten erhalten. Mal gucken, ob es Sinn macht, die alte Filterkiste noch mit z.B. Styrodur zu isolieren oder ob das Laub ausreicht.

Grüße,

André


----------



## Anja W. (23. Okt. 2019)

Hi André,

wie kalt ist es denn schon bei Euch??
So ein kleiner Igel sollte eigentlich noch fleißig an Futtersuchen sein! 500 bis 600g braucht er zum Überwintern. Ist schon komisch, dass er sich nicht gerührt hat. 
Wenn Du noch trockenes Laub hast, pack es vor das Haus, dann holt er es sich wahrscheinlich noch rein. Außerdem wäre eine Schale mit z.B. einer Trockenigelfutter / Nasskatzenfuttermischung gut, damit er noch ordentlich zulegt.
Ansonsten ist das Haus zwar ein bisschen groß, aber ok. Igel suchen sich Winterschlafplätze, die kleiner sind (wie unter Deiner Mülltonne), damit sie sie ordentlich auspolstern können. Ich habe schon beobachtet, dass die Igel, die im Laubhaufen überwintern wollten, ganz schnell umgezogen sind, wenn sie eine kleinere Behausung hingestellt bekamen. Laubansammlungen in irgendwelchen Ecken oder irgendwo drunter sind viel beliebter.
Warum hängt da ein Schlauch in der Box?
Ich würde auch nicht weiter dämmen, sonst störst Du den Igel noch zu oft. Hier gehen die Igel erst in die Schwegler-Igelkuppel seit ich die schöne Isoplatte drunter weggenommen habe und sie auf dem kalten Boden schlafen müssen. Aber bitte schön...

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (24. Okt. 2019)

Hallo Anja,

ich war -wie erwähnt- überrascht, dass sich schon jetzt ein Igel unter unserer Biotonne wohnlich eingerichtet hat:
Diese steht in einem Durchgang zwischen Wohnhaus und Anbau und im Herbst wird dort viel Laub herein geweht:
Der kleine Kerl hat wirklich reichlich Laub einkassiert und es in sein geplantes Schlafgemach hinein gestopft

Wir hatten ja nun hinsichtlich viel hinsichtlich Teich und Insekten (Anlage insektenfreundlicher Garten --> derzeit voll mit __ Hornissen, Bienen und Schmetterlingen) auf dem Zettel, mit der Wohnhauswahl des Igels haben wir nun nicht gerechnet zumal die alte Kiste eigentlich abgebaut werden sollte.



Anja W. schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist das Haus zwar ein bisschen groß, aber ok. Igel suchen sich Winterschlafplätze, die kleiner sind (wie unter Deiner Mülltonne), damit sie sie ordentlich auspolstern können



Ich weiß, dass die Kiste viel zu groß ist, wollte aber eine spontane Lösung finden. Nun bleibt sie eben diesen Winter noch stehen und wir werden zum Wochenende noch 2 neue Igelhäuser bauen. Ich stelle dem Igel nachher Katzenfutter hin und bin gespannt, ob 

a.) der Igel davon was nimmt und (vor allem)
b.) ob unsere Hauskatze die zweckfremde Nutzung akzeptiert.

Falls ich mich nicht mehr melde, dürfte b.) die richtige Antwort sein.



Anja W. schrieb:


> Warum hängt da ein Schlauch in der Box?



Bei dem Schlauch handelt es sich um das Erdkabel für die Stromversorgung der Teichelektrik die wg. Teichneubau stillgelegt ist.



Anja W. schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nicht weiter dämmen, sonst störst Du den Igel noch zu oft.



Ich möchte mir aber eigentlich schon anschauen, ob der Igel noch wach ist und das Nassfutter frisst.
Sollte das Montag der Fall sein (und die Temperaturen nicht in den Keller gehen), würde ich ihn gern in eine der beiden neuen Boxen umsiedeln.

Grüße,

André


----------



## Anja W. (24. Okt. 2019)

Hallo André,

Du hast doch so ein schönes Labyrinth gebaut, da kommt die Katze doch gar nicht rein. Die ganzen Katzen, die hier rumlaufen, fressen das Futter in dem Moment nicht, in dem es mit Igeltrockenfutter gemischt ist. Ist denen dann wohl zu insektenhaltig.
In die Kiste zu gucken und zu füttern ist ja eine Sache, an der Kiste zu bauen eine ganz andere. Deswegen meinte ich das mit den Störungen. 
Wenn Du die Kiste sowieso stehen lassen willst, kann ja auch der Igel drin bleiben. Da hast Du wenigstens die Möglickeit, ihn zu Füttern bis er groß und stark ist. Nochmal umsiedeln findet er wohl nicht so klasse.
In die Häuser zieht dann doch auch noch was ein..
Ich finde es übrigens klasse, dass Du Deinen Garten so umgestaltest! Ich bin da auch immer dran und auch bei mir gibt mir das, was ich beobachten kann, recht.


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (25. Okt. 2019)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Die ganzen Katzen, die hier rumlaufen, fressen das Futter in dem Moment nicht, in dem es mit Igeltrockenfutter gemischt ist. Ist denen dann wohl zu insektenhaltig.



Unsere Hauskatze wollte jedenfalls gestern in die alte Filterkiste hinein, nachdem sie wohl das Nassfutter gewittert hat.



Anja W. schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Kiste sowieso stehen lassen willst, kann ja auch der Igel drin bleiben. Da hast Du wenigstens die Möglickeit, ihn zu Füttern bis er groß und stark ist. Nochmal umsiedeln findet er wohl nicht so klasse.



Wir haben gestern abend spontan  ein Häuschen nach Anleitung des NABU aus den bei uns vorhandenen Restbeständen an Holz zugesägt und werden das spätestens morgen zusammenbauen und im Garten aufstellen.
 

Die Filterbox lassen wir jetzt auch so diesen Winter über stehen; werden aber noch mehr Laub vorm Eingang "bereit legen".



Anja W. schrieb:


> ch finde es übrigens klasse, dass Du Deinen Garten so umgestaltest! Ich bin da auch immer dran und auch bei mir gibt mir das, was ich beobachten kann, recht.



Auf jeden Fall.
Wir mussten uns anfangs anhören, das wir unseren Garten verkommen lassen, weil wir statt dem repräsentativem Rasen vorm Haus zur Straße hin __ Wildblumen gesät haben.
Als die Fußgänger dann aber mitbekommen haben, was da so alles summt und brummt, haben wir viele positive Rückmeldungen bekommen.

Im "richtigen" Garten hinterm Haus transformieren wir den Rasen auch seit diesem Jahr um:
Ein Gartenteich mit großzügiger Flachwasser/Sumpfzone und eine weitere Wildblumenwiese ersetzen auch hier den Rasen.

Unbestreitbarer Vorteil:
Das ganze ist auch noch pflegeleicht.

Zunächst bin ich aber gespannt, ob das erste der beiden neuen Igelhäuser angenommen wird und ob der Igel angsesichts der für´s WE angedrohten hohen Temperaturen nochmal umziehen möchte.

Grüße,

André


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (30. Okt. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

nur ´ne kurze Rückmeldung:

Meine Frau hat dann nun ein Igelhäuschen nach NABU-Anleitung zusammengesägt, zusammengeschraubt und unterm Haselnußbaum aufgestellt. 
Ordentlich Laub ist auch drin, genug Laub zum "nachfüllen" liegt davor und das Futter steht vor der Tür.

Der Winter kann kommen. Der Igel auch.

Viele Grüße,

André


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (6. Apr. 2020)

Moin zusammen,

angesichts des guten Wetters bringen natürlich auch wir unseren Garten auf Vordermann und befreien die Beete von Laub u.s.w.
Die umgewidmete Teich-Filterbox, einen großen Laubhaufen hinter der Kompostecke und die neu gebaute Igelbox (sh. diesen Trööt weiter oben) haben wir noch in Ruhe gelassen damit wir eventuell dort noch schlafende Igel nicht wecken.

Unser Frühjahrsputz ging dann bis zu diesem Lavendel, welcher die vorletzte "Putzstelle" war:
Meine Frau hat sich zwischendurch immer wieder gefragt, was sie denn andauernd piekst, als sie das Laub mit der behandschuhten Hand aufnehmen wollte:
Die Antwort fand sich in Form eines gleichmäßig atmenden Igels unter einer nur ca. 5 Zentimetern "dicken" Laubschicht:

Da baut man soviele Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten neu oder um bzw. legt Laubhaufen an und was passiert?
Herr oder Frau Igel macht es sich unter einigen Zentimetern Laub bequem: Unfassbar!

Er wurde natürlich gleich wieder richtig "zugedeckt" und so wie es heute morgen aussieht, scheint er immer noch zu pennen 

Das Sprichwort hat also doch etwas wahres: Platz ist in der kleinsten Hütte (oder unterm kleinsten __ Lavendel).

Viele Grüße,

André


----------



## Lion (6. Apr. 2020)

hallo André,
hier kann man gut erkennen, dass Tiere in der freien Natur sehr gut ohne uns Menschen
zurechtkommen. Sobald wir Menschen eingreifen und alles richten wollen, fängt der Ärger für Mutter Natur
und Tiere an.
VG. Léon


----------



## Anja W. (7. Apr. 2020)

Das wird aber nur ein "Tagesschlafplatz" sein. Bei uns pennt immer ein Igel im Laub unter einem __ Geißblatt direkt neben der Terrasse. Aber auch nur, wenn er nachts auf Tour geht. Sonst wäre er schon längst erfroren. Da ist so wenig Laub, dass man es immer "atmen" sieht, wenn der Igel da ist.

Bei uns sind die Igel wach:


----------



## Anja W. (17. Apr. 2020)

Warum verstecken, wenn es mitten im Beet so schön warm ist?

  

Glücklicherweise habe ich ihn gesehen, bevor ich ihn mit Wasser begossen habe. Eine halbe Stunde später ist er dann laaaangsam aufgewacht, hat sich ausgiebig gekratzt und unter die Hecke verzogen.


----------



## Rexx_Kramer (11. Mai 2020)

Anja W. schrieb:


> Das wird aber nur ein "Tagesschlafplatz" sein.



Och Mensch Anja,

musst Du mir nun alle Illusionen rauben?

Grüße,

André


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2020)

Moin, ja, es ist Mai, die sind schon lange unterwegs. Unser Schlafgast unter den Holzpaletten ist auch wieder da  und grunzt tagsüber ab und an fröhlich vor sich hin. 

Aber trotzdem mal ein Auge drauf haben, es gibt immer noch einige, die den Winter nicht so gut überstanden haben. Das ist ganz einfach zu erkennen: Normalerweise gehen Igel nicht tagsüber spazieren. Es sei denn, sie wurden gewaltsam geweckt. 

Umkehrschluß: Igel gehen nachts spazieren - deshalb ist es auch Mord, diese sch..... Mähroboter nachts laufen zu lassen...


----------

